# First ATB's with Q-View



## hewgag (May 14, 2011)

Whats shakin' folks! I picked up some nice japs at the store as well as some fresh Andouille sausage and whipped up some ABT's today. Here is the run down:

I first cut the japs making them sort of like a canoe with just a narrow channel cut down the length. I pan fried up the Andouille in a cast iron skillet until they were well browned. I then caramelized some white onion in the sausage drippings and mixed this into cream cheese with some fresh ground black pepper. I cut the sausage in 2 inch long pieces then quartered them lengthwise so I had long thick slivers. The sausage slivers fit into the length of the peppers perfectly and I then proceeded to pack the lil' buggers with the cream cheese/onion mixture. To top it off I put a nice chunck of my home smoked chedder in the slit and capped the hole with the piece I cut from the pepper. Then wrapped in a bacon blanket to finish it all off.

Here is how they looked before...














And here is how they looked when they were done and begging for me to devour them.













These were freekin' DE-LISH!

Thank for viewing!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 14, 2011)

VERY nice!  Great first ABTs!


----------



## roller (May 14, 2011)

Good jn your first !!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

Nice job! They look delicious!


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Looks great!!

  Craig


----------



## porked (May 15, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## venture (May 15, 2011)

Looks good from here!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rp ribking (May 15, 2011)

They look awesome!!!


----------



## fife (May 15, 2011)




----------



## sqwib (May 16, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## alaskanbear (May 16, 2011)

OK- THAT does it!!!  ABT's this weekend for me come hell or high water (Wed & Thur are my days off).  Hope the local market has some peppers in or I will scream bloody murder or beg from you in the lower 48..LOLOL

Beautiful looking suckers, thanks for sharing..


----------



## jack3608 (May 17, 2011)

Man those sound and look awesome.  If this is your first crack at making them, I cant wait to see what you do with batch #2!! I'm with Alaskanbear...I gotta make some of these this weekend!

Congrats on the awesome ABT's,

Matt in Moose Jaw


----------



## beer-b-q (May 17, 2011)

Great looking ABTs, wish I had some right now...


----------



## biaviian (May 17, 2011)

You know, my popcorn tasted great until I saw this post.  Now I just crave some ATBs.


----------



## hewgag (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'll be DEFINETLY making these again in the future. I think I will try roasting the pepper skin off with a torch first next time. I dont like the plastic like skin on chilies much. Using a torch will sear and roast the skin off without cooking the pepper too much. Also next time I will use a venison andouille sausage my brother in law gets that is out of this world!! I smoked another pound of gouda cheese the other night with hickory/cherry dust mix for 4 hours so that is going to be used in place of the chedder.

I'd like to give poblano peppers a try as well. I've found some smaller ones in the pepper bin at times and I'd bet these would be great to stuff is all sorts of goodies and wrapped with meat candy!

YUM!


----------



## raptor700 (May 19, 2011)

Awesome ABT's,

Looks like a pro smoked them!


----------



## boykjo (May 19, 2011)

one thing wrong.........................you didnt make enough................


----------



## scarbelly (May 19, 2011)

Nice job man - those are some great looking ABT's


----------

